# Opinions please: oak, peach & apricot



## dale5351 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd like to hear opinions on these three woods.  I've seen some messages that talk about using oak & peach.

I might have a source of oak sawdust from a oak furniture factory in town.

I've been told by some friends that oak is a fairly neutral wood for smoking, i.e. not much flavor.

I've also been told by another friend that peach and apricot woods are not good for smoking -- too bitter.  I did have one very bad experience trying to use some peach wood I got from a local orchard.  I used it in a charcoal smoker years ago.  My food came out quite bitter tasting.  The reason could be peach wood itself, the fact that the wood was not cured much, the possibility that it had insectisides on it, and the possibility that I just smoked the food too much. 

I've had my MES for four years now, and have been getting consistently good results using apple chips in it.  I also got good results using hickory sawdust in my A-Maze-N smoker to do cheese.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2010)

I would be careful on the Oak that they have not used any plywood or other composite woods that could have any glue in it -

I have used peach - apple -orange - maple - pecan and cherry in my A-Maze-N smoker with good results- I often mix the apple and maple together for cheese

Todd has a great selection of woods on his site for very reasonable prices and it is prepared and tested to work in the AMS

Good luck


----------



## flbobecu (Aug 1, 2010)

Avid fan of Peach. Apricot is on my list to order when I reorder for wood.


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I am less reluctant to try peach again after reading your comments.

I also have a wild cherry tree in my yard that I might consider trimming and give that a try. 

How long should wood age before using it in the chip tray of the MES?  I don't have any way of turning it into sawdust for the AMNS, but could probably manage chopping wood branches into chips.


----------



## flbobecu (Aug 1, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I am less reluctant to try peach again after reading your comments.
> 
> ...


wild cherry will be ok too. 

"aging" or "seasoning" depends on personal preferences - most people go 6+ months, others half that. I use Georgia Peach that 3-4 months "old". You could cut it and use it right away as well, but the smell/taste will be a little different.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 2, 2010)

Dale,

Scarbelly hit the nail on the head....Mix of Apple and Maple.  Very mild and almost sweet smokey flavor.

You most likely got the bitter taste from "Creosote" and not from the Peach wood itself.  Billowing white smoke and not the TBS that we all strive for.  Lots of guys using Peach with great results.

I sent you a PM

Todd


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 2, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> I sent you a PM


Got it and replied.  Thanks much.


----------



## smokermark (Nov 15, 2010)

I smoke with apricot fairly regularly and have never experienced any bitterness using it.  I've never used peach but would like to I understand it may have somewhat of a "woodsy" character to it.  Oak is perfectly fine and works especially good with beef. It has a heavier smoke flavor but not over-powering. I like using it for brisket but that's about it otherwise I'm not wild about it. Lots of people like it as it is quite versatile.  The red oak is going to be stronger and have more sweetness, white considerably more mild and I mix that in sometimes with other woods.  Just make sure it is cured and it isn't treated or void it if you're not completely sure it is pure.


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 17, 2010)

I use alot of hedge for heat but love apple, maple, apricot, and pear for flavor.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm waving the flag for pear. I have used it many many times and I really like it too.


----------

